# por si acaso



## Nocciolina

¿Como se dice por si acaso en frances? 
¡Gracias!


----------



## elroy

Nocciolina said:
			
		

> ¿Como se dice por si acaso en frances?
> ¡Gracias!



le cas échéant?

Pero no estoy seguro...


----------



## moira

Por si acaso = au cas où, dans le cas où, pour le cas où, en cas que, à tout hasard.

J'ai preparé le travail au cas où tu viendrais le chercher = he preparado el trabajo por si acaso venías a buscarlo.
J'ai frappé à tout hasard = he llamado por si acaso
J'emporte mon parapluie au cas où = me llevo el paraguas por si acaso.

Le cas écheant = llegado el caso, si llega el caso


----------



## elroy

moira said:
			
		

> Por si acaso = au cas où, dans le cas où, pour le cas où, en cas que, à tout hasard.
> 
> J'ai preparé le travail au cas où tu viendrais le chercher = he preparado el trabajo por si acaso venías a buscarlo.
> J'ai frappé à tout hasard = he llamado por si acaso
> J'emporte mon parapluie au cas où = me llevo el paraguas por si acaso.
> 
> Le cas écheant = llegado el caso, si llega el caso



Se puede decir "J'emporte mon parapluie au cas où"? sin decir nada después de "au cas où"?

Me parece cómico...


----------



## valerie

A mí me parece ligeramente colloquial decir 'au cas où'. No lo escribiría.


à tout hasard, al contrario es un registro de lengua bastante formal


----------



## steph.lewis

Lo que me gusta a mi es "Parce qu'on ne sait jamais", pero no sé si eso es suficientemente próximo a lo que buscas...


----------



## blink05

Bonjour a tous,

Pourriez-vous m'aider avec cette expression? "por si acaso". Je l'ai vue traduite comme "en cas", mais en espagnol on l'utilise de plusieurs façons. Par exemple, dans "voy a comprar más huevos por si acaso", je n'utiliserais pas "en cas"...

Dans "voy a llevar un paraguas por si acaso llueve", j'imagine que "en cas" irai mieux (même si en espagnol je dirais plutôt "por si llueve").

Je profite aussi de vous remercier pour ce forum, et tout ce qu'il contient. C'est vraiment utile pour quelqu'un qui apprend le français!

Merci d'avance.


----------



## lpfr

Bienvenid@ al foro.

  Se traduce como "pour le cas où".


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aquí lo traduciría por:    "*au cas où*"        (il pleuvrait, je manquerais d'oeufs...).

También se puede traducir por: "à tout hasard".


----------



## yserien

Ou des fois que......(il commence à pleuvoir et je me trouve sans parapluie)


----------



## rantes

Es que dependiendo el contexto... "au casu où" es la que más utilizo, pero también
"À tout hasard", "En cas d´imprévu" o incluso "par impossible".


----------



## blink05

"Au cas où", "des fois que", sont des expressions à utiliser quand on veut continuer la phrase (comme "au cas où" il pleut), mais en espagnol souvent on utilise "por si acaso" à la fin des phrases... Dans ce cas là, je suppose que "à tout hasard" marche.

Je vais essayer de l'utiliser dès que possible =).

Avec quel conjugaison verbal utiliseriez-vous ces expressions? Iglesia l'a utilisé avec le conditionnel et Yserien avec le présent. Je suis tenté de mettre le subjonctif, comme "en caso de que _llueva_", mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux résister et utiliser le présent .

Merci a tous!


----------



## yserien

blink05 said:


> "Au cas où", "des fois que", sont des expressions à utiliser quand on veut continuer la phrase (comme "au cas où" il pleut), mais en espagnol souvent on utilise "por si acaso" à la fin des phrases... Dans ce cas là, je suppose que "à tout hasard" marche.
> 
> Je vais essayer de l'utiliser dès que possible =).
> 
> Avec quel conjugaison verbal utiliseriez-vous ces expressions? Iglesia l'a utilisé avec le conditionnel et Yserien avec le présent. Je suis tenté d'utiliser le subjonctif, comme "en caso de que llueva", mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux résister et utiliser le présent .
> 
> Merci a tous!


Hay amplia tolerancia en este sentido ; los españoles pasamos de presente al subjuntivo y viceversa con la máxima facilidad.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En ambos casos, en francés, el condicional.

*Des fois que* es coloquial, *au cas où* es más correcto y más elegante. Así que para el uso de uno y otro, dependerá del contexto que tienes.

Bisous

Gévy


----------



## blink05

Oui, je le sais bien... Mais en français? C'est ma question... j'ai peur que mon post n'est pas très clair. 

Je vais essayer de me corriger moi même: "au cas où" s'utilise avec présent (au cas où il est là) et "des fois que" avec le subjonctif (des fois qu'il soit là). Et maintenant que j'écris des phrases, "des fois que" m'a l'air mieux. 

Si je n'ai dit que de bêtises, je vous remercierais de me corriger =).


----------



## blink05

Oh là...

Je n'avais même pas fini d'écrire et Gévy m'avait déja corrigé .

La plupart de mes contextes sont informels, puisque j'habite une résidence universitaire. Et "por si acaso" en espagnol est informel aussi à mon avis (on dit même "por siaca" des fois).

Je vais utiliser donc "des fois que + conditionnel", je crois que c'est ce que je veux dire avec "por si acaso". Ou simplement "pour s'il pleut" 

Merci beaucoup...


----------



## Steph.

Hola,

Peut-on employer n'importe quel temps après *por si acaso* ?

Por si acaso pretendería el hombre...
Au cas où l'homme prétendrait...

Por si acaso pretende el hombre...
Au cas où l'homme prétend...


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Sin pensar mucho, a mí me parece que lo más natural es emplear el presente de indicativo, como en tu segundo ejemplo. 
_Por si acaso viene con el novio. 
Por si acaso no se atreve. 
Por si acaso llueve._ 
(Quizá también se dice: _Por si acaso viniera. Por si acaso no se atreviera. Por si acaso lloviera._ Es decir, el imperfecto de subjuntivo. En tu ejemplo: _Por si acaso el hombre pretendiera._..)


----------



## GURB

hola
Après _por si acaso_ dans le sens de "si par hasard" tu peux employer soit le   *présent* ou  *l'imparfait* *de l'indicatif* ou aussi *l'imparfait du subjonctif *comme te le suggère Namarne. Lorsqu'il signifie "à tout hasard" il est souvent sous forme d'incise, entre deux virgules, dans les récits au passé (passé simple ou composé).


Un saludo


----------



## Hamlet24

Hola a todos !, Es la primera vez que participo en el foro, el cual me parece muy bueno. La pregunta es como puedo expresar la idea de "por si acaso" en frances. Las frases son las siguientes:

-No regresare temprano, te lo digo por si acaso.

-Por si acaso eres tu el que debe hablar.

(*) Gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## Prima Facie

Au cas où?


----------



## poorBear

Hamlet24 said:


> Hola a todos !, Es la primera vez que participo en el foro, el cual me parece muy bueno. La pregunta es como puedo expresar la idea de "por si acaso" en frances. Las frases son las siguientes:
> 
> -No regresare temprano, te lo digo por si acaso.
> 
> -Por si acaso eres tu el que debe hablar.
> 
> (*) Gracias de antemano a todos.


 
Pienso a : au cas où / pour le cas où / à tout hasard.


----------



## poorBear

Buenas noches. / Bonsoir 

No estoy muy segura de que "en caso de que" y "por si acaso" se van seguimientos del subjuntivo.¿Sí?

Je vais acheter un gâteau *dans le cas où (au cas où)* il viendrait
Voy a comprar un pastel *por si acaso venga.*

Je vais mettre une écharpe,* dans le cas où (pour le cas où)* il neigerait.
*En caso de que nieve,* voy a ponerme una bufanda.

Merci.


----------



## pereus

Hola!! En los ejemplos que escribes: "Compraré un pastel por si acaso viene" no se usa el subjuntivo.
El segundo ejemplo no es en caso de que. El "de" debes quitarlo. Pero realmente me parece que no sería muy común escucharla. Yo diría "si nieva, me pondré una bufanda"


----------



## poorBear

pereus said:


> Hola!! En los ejemplos que escribes: "Compraré un pastel por si acaso viene" no se usa el subjuntivo.
> El segundo ejemplo no es en caso de que. El "de" debes quitarlo. Pero realmente me parece que no sería muy común escucharla. Yo diría "si nieva, me pondré una bufanda"


 

En la primera frase entonces, ¿sería el presente?

Si, por supuesto tu frase es lo correcto (la segunda)...

Muchas gracias


----------



## lavecilla

Bonsoir:

(Pido un SOS para que alguien me indique cómo se hacen les citations en las que se puede escribir para corregir, que es un sistema muy cómodo)

Bonsoir poorBear:

_Je vais acheter un gâteau dans le cas où il viendrait: Voy a comprar un pastel por si acaso *viene. *_O bien: _...pastel por si *viene. *_(presente de indicativo)

_Je vais mettre un écharpe, dans le cas où il neigerait: Voy a ponerme una bufanda por si acaso *nieva. *_O bien: ..._por si *nieva. *_(presente de indicativo).

Pero, coloquialmente, además de la expresión _por si acaso__,_ equivalente a vuestro _dans le cas où,_ se usa muchísimo la siguiente: _no sea que._ En este caso el verbo ya no irá en presente de indicativo sino en presente de subjuntivo (désolé):

_Voy a comprar un pastel, no sea que *venga *_(pr.subj.).

_Voy a ponerme una bufanda, no sea que *nieve* (pr. subj.)._


Realmente, no es tan difícil de recordar, ¿no?

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días

Para los interesados, existe este hilo sobre el tema en el foro sólo español.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1073089

Por otra parte, y sin ánimos de parecer purista:



pereus said:


> El segundo ejemplo no es en caso de que. El "de" debes quitarlo. Pero realmente me parece que no sería muy común escucharla. Yo diría "si nieva, me pondré una bufanda"


 

Si optamos por utilizar en (el) caso de que, el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas recomienda NO omitir la preposición *de*.



> *3. en (el) caso de.* Locución que introduce la condición necesaria para que se verifique lo expresado en la oración principal. Va seguida de un nombre de acción, un infinitivo o una subordinada precedida de _que._ En el habla esmerada, no debe omitirse la preposición _de_ (→ queísmo, 1e): _«Es posible un envío simbólico de tropas en caso que Vietnam lo solicite» _(_Clarín _[Arg.] 21.2.79); debió decirse _en caso de que_. Con el mismo sentido existe la locución _caso de:_ _«Caso de que no esté esperando la visita de alguien, ¿no le importaría que la cambiáramos a una habitación individual?»_ (MtnGaite _Nubosidad_ [Esp. 1992]); tampoco aquí puede suprimirse la preposición.


----------



## poorBear

lavecilla said:


> Bonsoir:
> 
> (Pido un SOS para que alguien me indique cómo se hacen les citations en las que se puede escribir para corregir, que es un sistema muy cómodo)
> 
> Bonsoir poorBear:
> 
> _Je vais acheter un gâteau dans le cas où il viendrait: Voy a comprar un pastel por si acaso *viene. *_O bien: _...pastel por si *viene. *_(presente de indicativo)
> 
> _Je vais mettre un écharpe, dans le cas où il neigerait: Voy a ponerme una bufanda por si acaso *nieva. *_O bien: ..._por si *nieva. *_(presente de indicativo).
> 
> Pero, coloquialmente, además de la expresión _por si acaso__,_ equivalente a vuestro _dans le cas où,_ se usa muchísimo la siguiente: _no sea que._ En este caso el verbo ya no irá en presente de indicativo sino en presente de subjuntivo (désolé):
> 
> _Voy a comprar un pastel, no sea que *venga *_(pr.subj.).
> 
> _Voy a ponerme una bufanda, no sea que *nieve* (pr. subj.)._
> 
> 
> Realmente, no es tan difícil de recordar, ¿no?
> 
> Un saludo cordial.


 


Si entiendo todo. Gracias.
Hihihi. Me gusta el subjuntivo 
"Realmente, no es tan difícil de recordar, ¿no?" - Humm. No sé


----------



## poorBear

Athos de Tracia said:


> Buenos días
> 
> Para los interesados, existe este hilo sobre el tema en el foro sólo español.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1073089
> 
> Por otra parte, y sin ánimos de parecer purista:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si optamos por utilizar en (el) caso de que, el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas recomienda NO omitir la preposición *de*.


 
*Muchísimas gracias por eso.
Saludos.*


----------



## Alucinante

Bonjour!! Me gustaría saber cómo traducir la expresión '*por si acaso*' al francés. Utilizándola al final de una frase; sin tener, entonces, que seguirla con un verbo.
Ejemplo: 'Te envío fotos del viaje, no sé si las tienes ya. Pero, por si acaso'
(Je t'énvoie des photos du voyage, je sais pas si tu les as déjà. Mais,_ au cas où._'
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Se emplea igual en francés, pero no te olvides de los puntos supensivos, ya que se trata de una frase truncada: au cas où..., à tout hasard... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## antonioiborra

Después de leerme este interesantísimo foro no termino de tener claro si hay alguna diferencia e impedimento con algún tiempo verbal al usar en francés: au cas où, à tout hasard.
Pongo un ejemplo a ver si está bien:
A) Voy a cocinar por si acaso viniera: Je vais cuisinier au cas où/à tout hasard il viendrait.
B) Voy a cocinar por si acaso viene: je vais cuisinier au cas où/à tout hasard il vient.
C) Voy a cocinar en caso de que venga: je vais cuisinier au cas où/à tout hasard il viendra.

Merci d'avance


----------



## hual

antonioiborra said:


> Después de leerme este interesantísimo foro no termino de tener claro si hay alguna diferencia e impedimento con algún tiempo verbal al usar en francés: au cas où, à tout hasard.
> Pongo un ejemplo a ver si está bien:
> A) Voy a cocinar por si acaso viniera: Je vais cuisinier au cas où/à tout hasard il viendrait. ... *au cas où il viendrait*
> B) Voy a cocinar por si acaso viene: je vais cuisinier au cas où/à tout hasard il vient.
> C) Voy a cocinar en caso de que venga: je vais cuisinier au cas où/à tout hasard il viendra.
> 
> Merci d'avance


----------

